# Buserelin Storage



## Ast (May 10, 2009)

Hi

Can you tell me if I am suppose to store my Buserelin in the fridge once opened?

Thanks
Ast


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Ast,

You can keep it out of fridge once opened, it will keep for 28 days at room temperature. If it's easier to keep it in fridge though then that's fien too, just make sure it isn't still cold when you go to inject it   

All the best for your cycle  
Maz x


----------

